

Show HN: Quickly calculate and compare income, salary vs. hourly, days/week, etc. - joeyespo
http://joeyespo.com/income-comparer

======
tixocloud
Very nice and clean implementation. What might be good is to also include and
quantify benefits - a lot of the debate is that you get a higher rate when
you're on contract but you'll have to get your own insurance plan, etc.

------
futhey
Nice! Just yesterday I was trying to explain to someone how important it is to
consider the cost of self-employment taxes on a 1099-MISC position. Would have
been helpful, but I did the math by hand!

